

Scorecard Update: We Cannot Credit Skype for End-to-end Encryption - sp332
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/11/scorecard-update-we-cannot-credit-skype-end-end-encryption

======
higherpurpose
How can anyone still believe Skype is end-to-end? Microsoft was censoring
links on Skype not too long ago for crying out loud! That wouldn't be possible
with END-to-END encryption.

[http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/think-your-skype-
mes...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/think-your-skype-messages-get-
end-to-end-encryption-think-again/)

~~~
sp332
That was over a year ago. The scorecard was just launched this month.

